# Do you think she was rude?



## crystal_21209 (Aug 23, 2006)

One of our Artists will be with you shortly. At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
￼Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jennifer. How may I assist you?
crystal: Hi which collection was Destined lipstick from?
Jennifer: Hi Crystal.
Jennifer: That's a great question. Let me see if I have an answer for you.
crystal: ok
Jennifer: I don't have a specific collection name for you, but it's an Amplified Creme, which makes me think that it was introduced when we brought the Amplified Creme formula into the line.
crystal: oh u cant find out 
Jennifer: Not every lipstick we have came in with a collection. Some are just "there." Is there something I can help you with related to this inquiry?
crystal: ive asked simular questions before and they have never had a problem 
crystal: well i ask because it says its limited ediotn
crystal: edition* 
Jennifer: I'm not having a problem, Crystal. You are speaking about a lipstick that was not limited edition, it's part of the regular line. Most of our limited edition lipsticks are with collections. This shade is part of the permanent line.
Jennifer: I can see that the shade is marked as limited edition, however, it is not.
Jennifer: That is an incorrect marking on the site.
Jennifer: I apologize for the confusion this might have caused you.
crystal: lol i never said u have a problem all i said was that THEY never had a problem and that was rude of u to act that way with me because its not my mistake that the symbol is there
Jennifer: I understand that, however, the way it came off was that I was having a problem answering your question, which I am not. I apologize for the mark on the site, and I will see to it personally that it is corrected with our next site refresh.
Jennifer: Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
crystal: all I did was ask a question and explained to u and yet your still be rude now can i have a customer service number so I can complain about how i have just been treated because I KNOW that MAC customers are NOT to be treated in such a way 
Jennifer: Crystal, I am happy to answer any questions you have, in fact, I have done so. I am happy to give you contact information for Customer Service, it would be my pleasure.
Jennifer: Click here for the MAC Customer Service Contact page.
crystal: well your just so quick to change your attiude as soon as u learn im goin to complain YOU really shouldnt treat people like that BYE 






Now this was my complaint I sent to MAC   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Hi I was just on the live chat and I spoke to JENNIFER. I just wanted to make a complaint as to how rude she was with me. I asked her what collection destined lipstick came out with because I was on the site and it had the limited editon symbol next to it. She then told me that she didnt have a collection name for me.  Then I told her if she couldnt find out because I has asked simular questions before and had never had a problem.  Then she said and I quote "Not every lipstick we have came in with a collection. Some are just "there." end quote. Now for her to say some are just there and to put quotes around there was rude, as if im  stupid and dont know that.  Then she says QUOTE, "I'm not having a problem, Crystal. You are speaking about a lipstick that was not limited edition, it's part of the regular line. Most of our limited edition lipsticks are with collections. This shade is part of the permanent line."            Then she told me that the LE symbol was a mistake. Then I replied and told her that I NEVER said she had a problem that all I said was that one one else had ever had a problem with my questions like that.   Then she said "  I understand that, however, the way it came off was that I was having a problem answering your question, which I am not."  Now when she said that she was  IMPLYING that I came off as rude and that was not the case at all. All I did was ask a question. ALSO her JOB is CUSTOMER SERVICE. Her JOB is to be polite and that was not how she handled herself. I am very upset about this and I hope to hear back from someone soon. I hope she gets a warning and a lesson on how she should treat people in her line of work.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 23, 2006)

I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently.


----------



## ette (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with caffn8me.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't see her as having been rude, but that's just me.


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently._

 

lol oops I didn't mean to thank her post. . .I meant to quote it.

I just wanted to say I totally agree with this.


----------



## crystal_21209 (Aug 23, 2006)

oh not all of that chat came out. I just noticed I copied and pasted and when I did that my computer was being weird she went on to really tell me some rude things after I had said bye but i must have not copied the whole thing. Im gonna have to go in my email and get the rest of it.


----------



## MarniMac (Aug 23, 2006)

Usually I obstain from getting involved in these types of threads. However, I find it hard to believe that you honestly think she was rude to you. All you had to do was go on Legacycollection.org or post here, on Specktra, and ask someone to find out if it was part of a collection. Those makeup artists aren't available for you to ask trivial questions, wasting their time and annoying them...and then arguing with them??? They are there to assist people in choosing makeup items to buy. Correct?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Hahaha.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently._

 






 she wasn't rude at all.. imo, you were rude to her.. and her *job* isn't to be polite.. especially when someone is being rude to her.


----------



## nat9891 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently._

 
I agree with this.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarniMac* 
_Usually I obstain from getting involved in these types of threads. However, I find it hard to believe that you honestly think she was rude to you. All you had to do was go on Legacycollection.org or post here, on Specktra, and ask someone to find out if it was part of a collection. Those makeup artists aren't available for you to ask trivial questions, wasting their time and annoying them...and then arguing with them??? They are there to assist people in choosing makeup items to buy. Correct?_

 

*While I don't personally think she was being rude (in what part of the conversation I saw..allegedly there is more..but from what I personally saw, Crystal seemed to me to very argumentative and then went on to be rude herself), I do believe that they're there to ask any question we want..no matter how "trivial" we or someone else thinks it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   BTW, are they MU artists, or are they trained "Live Chat" professionals (just trained about MAC products, and collections, but NOT Makeup artists?)??  I've always wondered about that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_crystal: ive asked simular questions before and they have never had a problem_

 
I really don't think Jennifer was being rude at all. But I can see how the sentance I quoted above could be perceived as if you were saying that the MAC worker wasn't competent to do her job. It was just a misunderstanding between both parties and nothing, I think, that she should be punished for. She answered your questions and explained to you the problem as best as possible to someone who was clearly upset. I thought she was good at handling the situation, I know I wouldn't be able to keep it cool like that.


----------



## calliestar (Aug 23, 2006)

I really don't think she was being rude.  It DID seem to me like you were insinuating that she was having a problem finding your answer, which is why she defended herself (very tactfully, in my opinion).  I honestly don't see a single comment from her that is rude...if anything, she was really polite, even when you started going off on her and threatening to file a complaint about her.


----------



## aeni (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently._

 

I agree.

Live chat is a bad thing.  You can't hear how the person is saying what they're writing and everyone assumes they're being sarcastic and rude.


----------



## tepi_telfast (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 
_I really don't think she was being rude.  It DID seem to me like you were insinuating that she was having a problem finding your answer, which is why she defended herself (very tactfully, in my opinion).  I honestly don't see a single comment from her that is rude...if anything, she was really polite, even when you started going off on her and threatening to file a complaint about her._

 
I agree, Jennifer's replies seemed very polite. If anything, I think Crystal has over-reacted with the whole thing


----------



## baby_love (Aug 24, 2006)

you were trying to call her out BIG TIME, and she was just trying to help you.  I think you overreacted.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nope, I really don't think Jennifer was rude at all.


----------



## User34 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently._

 

I must say, I agree. You seemed to be the one a lil' out of place.


----------



## llucidity (Aug 24, 2006)

You over-reacted IMO.


----------



## Diskordia (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think she was rude. To be honest I think you were the one that was quite rude and impolite. you said that she said very rude things after you said goodbye, well if that is true, why didn't you put that also in your complain mail to MAC??


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 24, 2006)

i dont get it  
after she said she apoligized again you said she was STILL being rude hmmm


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to agree with the others...she wasn't rude at all.  You were out of line with her.  Granted, it's live chat and things might come across differently on a screen than on the phone...but you were the one that came across as rude.

Remember, the people who work managing the website content are human...they make mistakes.  You could have just come here and looked in the color stories for your answer, too..or ask one of our ever-knowledgable Specktrettes...


----------



## shygirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I missed the part where she was rude. At some point in the chat, I had a 'wtf' moment after reading one of your responses to her. It sounded like you were being very condescending with your 'oh, so you don't know' comment. Then after she still tried to help you, you jumped the gun and filed a complaint?! Makes no sense to me.

If I were the rep, I would've still remained impersonal & professional, ignored your rant, and politely thanked you for shopping with MAC. I think that you just hit a nerve and she had to kind of go there with you and defend herself.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a very fine line to toe, as a CSR, to maintain polite professionalism and not be a doormat. Particularly when a customer is argumentative and confrontational.
I think this rep, in particular, handled it well, considering the manner in which the customer was approaching her.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't see her being rude at all :spy:.

Sorry girl :loveya:...... but i also think you over reacted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The complain was totaly out of line too if you ask me. I hope Jennifer doesn't get a warning and that MAC checks the chat in any way before doing so. :|


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

And, to the OP:
Please do not get angry by the response to your thread. By openly soliciting opinions, you are soliciting dissenting as well as supportive ones, and in this case it was basically unanimous that the opinions were contradictory to yours.
It's not personal.


----------



## crystal_21209 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well first of all I did not want to put what she had told me in the letter to MAC because I know she would have got in a lot of trouble for that. I didnt want to get her in lots of trouble. I couldnt post it last night I got sidetracked and had to cook dinner. Anyways I checked my email just now and I had two emails from MAC one from the company itself apologizing and the other was through MAC as well but from her apologizing. So anyways she had just gone on to say she could speak to me however she felt was right. So I am also suprised that many of you dont think people in customer service are not to be polite. I had a job that included customer service and they're main thing was for us to be polite. They would always tell us that no matter how mad a customer got that we were to always be polite to them because if we showed any bit of attitude towards the customer that would just make the situation worse. Well the whole situation is over now and Im over it.  Thanks for all the posts and reading.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a "wtf" moment as well reading your chat. I was waiting to read something rude from Jennifer and all I saw was rudeness from you. I thought she was very nice through the whole chat. Even when you were being rude and condecending.

you better check yo'self before you reck yo'self!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_Well first of all I did not want to put what she had told me in the letter to MAC because I know she would have got in a lot of trouble for that. I didnt want to get her in lots of trouble. I couldnt post it last night I got sidetracked and had to cook dinner. Anyways I checked my email just now and I had two emails from MAC one from the company itself apologizing and the other was through MAC as well but from her apologizing. So anyways she had just gone on to say she could speak to me however she felt was right. So I am also suprised that many of you dont think people in customer service are not to be polite. I had a job that included customer service and they're main thing was for us to be polite. They would always tell us that no matter how mad a customer got that we were to always be polite to them because if we showed any bit of attitude towards the customer that would just make the situation worse. Well the whole situation is over now and Im over it.  Thanks for all the posts and reading._

 
I hate to bump this the thread anymore but Im not believing anything until i see it. A lot of people think that the MAC Live CHat people arent really MUA but they are, I know about 4 of them and they're based in the Boston region. I don't see how live chat artists would be that BOLD to TYPE out rude and mean things because they would be terminated IMMEDIATELY. There's a difference between verbal banter with a customer because then its like a he said she said but online especially with a transcript available? CMon now was Jennifer really that dumb?

Also, people that work in the retail/customer service industry including anyone that has to deal with other people waiters waitresses hostess etc etc, im not speaking for them but when someone is rude to me I have a right to not speak with you anymore. At MAC and at other jobs Ive had asked customers in a strong way to not address me in that way and perhaps thats what Jennifer meant about the tone she was speaking to you in. 

Ive had customers been rude to me and Ive said to them, I will not help you with your foundation if you keep berating me like that.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_Well first of all I did not want to put what she had told me in the letter to MAC because I know she would have got in a lot of trouble for that. I didnt want to get her in lots of trouble. I couldnt post it last night I got sidetracked and had to cook dinner. Anyways I checked my email just now and I had two emails from MAC one from the company itself apologizing and the other was through MAC as well but from her apologizing._

 

  hmmmm.. seems to me if she said things that were _that _rude that's the stuff that _should_ have been posted here if you wanted feedback and also posted in your letter to mac   you didn't want to get her in lots of trouble??? that doesn't make sense _to me_.. if u write a letter of complaint, she _is_ going to get in trouble


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_Well first of all I did not want to put what she had told me in the letter to MAC because I know she would have got in a lot of trouble for that. I didnt want to get her in lots of trouble. I couldnt post it last night I got sidetracked and had to cook dinner. Anyways I checked my email just now and I had two emails from MAC one from the company itself apologizing and the other was through MAC as well but from her apologizing. So anyways she had just gone on to say she could speak to me however she felt was right. So I am also suprised that many of you dont think people in customer service are not to be polite. I had a job that included customer service and they're main thing was for us to be polite. They would always tell us that no matter how mad a customer got that we were to always be polite to them because if we showed any bit of attitude towards the customer that would just make the situation worse. Well the whole situation is over now and Im over it.  Thanks for all the posts and reading._

 
It's definitely the CSR's job to be polite, but that politeness is directly proportional to the mannerism of the customer.
Generally a CSR is allowed to become frigid while remaining cordial when dealing with a difficult customer.
You'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_oh not all of that chat came out. I just noticed I copied and pasted and when I did that my computer was being weird she went on to really tell me some rude things after I had said bye but i must have not copied the whole thing. Im gonna have to go in my email and get the rest of it._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_Well first of all I did not want to put what she had told me in the letter to MAC because I know she would have got in a lot of trouble for that._

 
I think, to be fair to everyone here, you need to post the parts of the live chat which you claim were offensive and which weren't included in the first email you posted.  We're still all in the dark here.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 24, 2006)

No, I don't think she was being rude at all. I do think you were being rude though. She answered your question and you continued to say she was wrong, or having a problem answering her question. Then she apologised and you were incredibly sarcastic to her.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

How can an accurate opinion of another person's behaviour be offered if an accurate description of that person's behaviour isn't given?


----------



## crystal_21209 (Aug 24, 2006)

No I didnt want to put that. I dont want her to like lose her job. I know people have families and kids, mouths to feed. I dont know if they would have fired her but I wouldnt take that chance. I dont know why some of u think its fishy. When I was trying to paste everything last night my computer kept messing up and my mouse is messed up although I dont need to explain this to evreyone but whatever. I have been over this since last night so Im done. Now I see that all of u dont seem to like me so I'll probably just stay away from specktra.  Once again thanks for the posts and reading.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2006)

^ as shimmer said: 

 Quote:

  And, to the OP:
Please do not get angry by the response to your thread. By openly soliciting opinions, you are soliciting dissenting as well as supportive ones, and in this case it was basically unanimous that the opinions were contradictory to yours.
It's not personal.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why do people think that others don't like them simply because they don't agree with them? Just because I (and others) don't agree with your opinion that Jennifer was rude to you, it doesn't mean we don't like you.

Yes, I think you were being sarcastic and rude in your live chat with Jennifer but I don't base my opinion of a person on that. I am sure that if I got to know you, I would find you are a really lovely person and that the whole thing was a misunerstanding or that there was a reason for it.

Stop taking it all so personally.


----------



## xstephax (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm waiting to see how or where she was ever rude to you at all. 

i had to read that about 3 times (to make sure i wasn't missing anything) and not once did i see her say anything even remotely rude to you.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 24, 2006)

The problem is Crystal, that you've just given one side of the story and an incomplete one at that.  For people to form a balanced opinion they need more information; information that you are withholding.  If she was genuinely rude to you then let's see the evidence.  We haven't seen any yet.

It seems that you're sending conflicting messages too.  You've now told us twice that the reason you didn't post it was because your computer screwed up.  Fair enough, but that means you had _every intention_ of posting it yet now you tell us you didn't.

You see, if we read what she wrote and we can all see that she was indeed rude to you, we might be a bit more sympathetic to you.  I doubt anyone is going to get fired because of what you post so what have you got to lose?

To be honest, M·A·C will already have seen the full transcript as they will keep a log of all Live Chat sessions and would have pulled it out as part of a complaint procedure.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 24, 2006)

Just read through everything and nothing is personal to you, as has been stated... these are simply opinions on the situation as you have portrayed it. You specifically asked a question 'Do you think she was rude' thus opening yourself up to opinions that are not the same as your own.

You can also highlight and cut and paste without relying wholly on using the mouse and as the chat was emailed to you this wouldn't have been a problem. I don't see how if you can use your mouse to click away on here why you can't click and drag on text to highlight but anyway you wish to leave it so so be it.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm sorry but I was so annoyed just reading the opening thread ! Crystal, you have no idea how much trouble a MAC MA can get in when someone files a complaint agaisnt them...in this case, Jennifer might get in trouble for no reason at all. She was in no way rude to you and answered your questions politely despite your RUDE comments. Period. 
Everybody thinks that writing to MAC's customer service is the best way to go as soon as they assume they have been treated badly...However they don't realize the trouble they can cause....Then, MAC will send free products to the person who has complained in order to keep them happy....ALOT of people abuse of the Customer Service. 
Crystal, I really think you overreacted...I too had a 'wtf' moment while I was reading through your post...You might say you're "over it" but if you have filed the complaint already than the situation IS NOT OVER, at least not for you...


----------



## MarniMac (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_I'm sorry but I was so annoyed just reading the opening thread ! Crystal, you have no idea how much trouble a MAC MA can get in when someone files a complaint agaisnt them...in this case, Jennifer might get in trouble for no reason at all. She was in no way rude to you and answered your questions politely despite your RUDE comments. Period. 
Everybody thinks that writing to MAC's customer service is the best way to go as soon as they assume they have been treated badly...However they don't realize the trouble they can cause....Then, MAC will send free products to the person who has complained in order to keep them happy....ALOT of people abuse of the Customer Service. 
Crystal, I really think you overreacted...I too had a 'wtf' moment while I was reading through your post...You might say you're "over it" but if you have filed the complaint already than the situation IS NOT OVER, at least not for you..._

 
I so agree with you. They are going to take the live chat away because of situations like this. And then people who actually need it (those who aren't just playing MAC trivial pursuit with an MA) won't get to use it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## sarzio (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to say, but you were the one being rude, not Jennifer. Customer service reps are not there to be yelled at. They are there to be spoken to in a dignified manner, where they are given respect. It is their job to look for your answer which she did, and even told you that she would alert them of their mistake, yet you continued to be extremely rude to her. I hope that M.A.C reads the chat and Jennifer will not get in any trouble because of your complaint.


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I personally don't see Jennifer's post as rude in the slightest.  If anything you were rude to her.  I can't see any justification for a complaint.  That is my personal opinion and others may see it differently._

 

I agree.


----------



## bebs (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree with everybody else so far, from what I have read

that you were the one that was being very rude and disrespectful to her, she is there to help and answer questions not to have rude and sassy remarks thrown at her for something thats not her fault! 

what I'm wondering now is there anyway to contact mac saying what wonderful people they have there and help the woman out at all??? because I think what crystal did was very wrong and done in a fit of anger that she was wrong and I'd like to be able to help other woman.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2006)

You could probably do the contact us etc through the mac site. 

But I think the biggest thing is to when you are in contact with the mac MA's just treat them with a lot of respect. You know if you go online and talk to them let them know that they are being very good and helpful etc. 

I think thats what they need to hear and also some good e-mails letters wouldn't hurt. =)


----------



## calliestar (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_No I didnt want to put that. I dont want her to like lose her job. I know people have families and kids, mouths to feed. I dont know if they would have fired her but I wouldnt take that chance. I dont know why some of u think its fishy. When I was trying to paste everything last night my computer kept messing up and my mouse is messed up although I dont need to explain this to evreyone but whatever. I have been over this since last night so Im done. Now I see that all of u dont seem to like me so I'll probably just stay away from specktra.  Once again thanks for the posts and reading._

 
Okay, now I'm just confused.  First you're saying that you tried to paste all of it and messed up, but now you're saying that you don't want to post it because it will get her in trouble?  Well, which is it?  Because those two thoughts almost contradict each other.  That is one of the reasons that I think it's fishy, and probably why other's do too.  That doesn't make much sense.

And, honestly, I have nothing against you.  But you asked for an opinion, and we have all given you an answer.  Just because we don't agree with you about one post doesn't mean we don't like you!  I hope you won't leave specktra because of one disagreement...because this site has so much to offer!


----------



## meagannn (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 
_Okay, now I'm just confused.  First you're saying that you tried to paste all of it and messed up, but now you're saying that you don't want to post it because it will get her in trouble?  Well, which is it?  Because those two thoughts almost contradict each other.  That is one of the reasons that I think it's fishy, and probably why other's do too.  That doesn't make much sense.

And, honestly, I have nothing against you.  But you asked for an opinion, and we have all given you an answer.  Just because we don't agree with you about one post doesn't mean we don't like you!  I hope you won't leave specktra because of one disagreement...because this site has so much to offer!_

 
My thoughts exactly! I believe that Jennifer was as helpful as she could be and not rude at all. I have used the live chat many times and they are always very helpful and very nice and I feel they deserve the same treatment from us as consumers!

Since i've worked heavily in customer service, I always try to look at things from the CSR's point of view when I am the consumer. I wouldn't want someone acting condescending to me, so i always try to watch my wording and tone of voice when talking to a CSR - they dont deserve to be treated in disrespect.

I really dont think one thread, full of opinions on a situation, should make a member leave. I find that even if Specktrettes ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) disagree with one another we are still respectful of each other! thats why i loooove these forums! Just because we don't all agree dosn't mean we dont like you crystal!


----------



## joraye (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think it was rude.

As someone who works in tech support for a major computer company, and having to deal with people who ARE rude, this part of the chat seems totally fine. As in most CS jobs, you sometimes don't have an answer RIGHT there, and you have to do some research.  Maybe Jennifer was about to do some research, maybe not.  Maybe she knew the answer (it wasn't LE) and she gave it you .

I hate to be rude to anyone, but I really agree with the others that you might have overreacted.

Also, if employees ARE in fact rude to customers, they should be disciplined for their actions.  If you say she was extremely rude and the things she said would get her fired, I mean, if someone was saying things that horrible, I would want her fired.  Customer service isn't about being rude, so if these unposted transcripts are really as bad as you say they are, Jennifer should recieve disciplinary action.  But from what i see, she acted perfectly appropriate.

Disclaimer: JoRaye's PERSONAL opinion.


----------



## calbear (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 
_Okay, now I'm just confused.  First you're saying that you tried to paste all of it and messed up, but now you're saying that you don't want to post it because it will get her in trouble?  Well, which is it?  Because those two thoughts almost contradict each other.  That is one of the reasons that I think it's fishy, and probably why other's do too.  That doesn't make much sense._

 

I really agre with this.  The email to MAC customer service already got this poor CSR in some trouble when it seems that see didn't do anything wrong.  Please post the rest if there was more.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 25, 2006)

Crystal's profile is private now. I think this means she got the message here of how people feel about her complaint and how groundless it appears in the face of the information she has given us. I usually assume when someone is antagonistic towards someone as Crystal appears to be in the live chat bit she posted, it's usually a sign of other issues at play. Maybe someone had a very bad day and decided to take it out on someone (a CS) who can't really respond to it. 

I'm sorry but it irks me because years ago I worked retail and would have to be polite to people who were obviously using me as an outlet for their bad day, failed marriage or other inadequacies. Not to be mean, but all my sympathy lies with Jennifer. Maybe Crystal should think about her communication skills before typing such a message again.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 25, 2006)

SMMY
I totally concur. 
I'll never forget working at home depot and some guy just started going off on me. He sat there and screamed and yelled and there was nothing I could say that could get him to calm down. 

I'll never forget sitting there thinking I was being berated in front of people and it was on a saturday afternoon. I got so mad and finally I just calmly asked the guy to step out of line so I can help the other customers. He got really mad and I didn't know at the time that the lumber guys had formed a semi circle around the area and had called Mgt (I couldn't) and the guy demanded to know why I was asking him to step out of line so I could help the other customers he was there first etc. 
I remember mustering up every last ounce of courage I had stepped from behind my register so I could look him square and the eye and I told him point blank:  I will not have you yelling obscenties in the presence of children in my line. I will give you my mgrs name I will give you his managers name but I refuse to let you treat me like this with children around.

I will never forget the look on his face as he realized what an @$$ he was being and he looked down and saw the children watching him and my manager had heard the entire thing and I was expecting to get punched-honestly and my mgr escorted him out of the store and told him never to come back. 

To this day I have always treated people with the upmost respect in the retail field.

If I had my way-I would make it MANDATORY for everyone to work in retail or at a restraunt. I think it would change a lot of people's perspective on what is acceptable and what is not on how to treat people.


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 25, 2006)

I really didn't see where Jennifer was coming as rude, she answered Crystal's question to the best of her ability. 

But I just have a question regarding the situtation:
Will MAC still put Jennifer's job on the line even though she wasn't wrong in this situtation? Like, is it automatically you are in trouble if a complaint is filed (even if it is a frivolous complaint)


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 25, 2006)

I think they will look and read the transcripts and see that Jennifer was in no way being rude. I doubt her job will be on the line they will probably just dismiss it as another crazy person annoying them.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meliss1026* 
_Will MAC still put Jennifer's job on the line even though she wasn't wrong in this situtation? Like, is it automatically you are in trouble if a complaint is filed (even if it is a frivolous complaint)_

 
not at all, she'll be fine


----------



## brokenplaything (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystal_21209* 
_No I didnt want to put that. I dont want her to like lose her job. I know people have families and kids, mouths to feed. I dont know if they would have fired her but I wouldnt take that chance._

 
Well don't worry, you wouldn't have gotten her fired.
B/c I'm sure JENNIFER Showed other live chat people (including the person who recieved your complaint) how xx you are.  So you were probably just one of those annoying customers that us in retail and telemarketing are used to.

I assure you all you did was treat her with dissrespect and ruin her day..but now she's just telling ppl she knows about "some huge try hard mac addict" tried to tell her off *rolls eyes*

lol


----------



## geeko (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry for being blunt, I think you are the one making things difficult for Jennifer and not the other way round. I think that she has tried her best to answer your queries. But you just tried to find fault with her.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2006)

Lets remember that personal attacks aren't allowed please.


----------

